# RX200 and RX200s



## Zakariya Baker (15/7/16)

Hi guys.

So I've always vaped off mods running on internal batteries. Recently, I sold my istick 50, and am looking to upgrade to an RX200S. I want to be able to buy the mod and batteries (limitless coming soon already) and rely on usb charging. I don't mind the charging time, but I've seen a lot of people say that usb charging on this mod can error sometimes due to the internal voltage checker for the cells. If this is the case, I'm assuming you'd need an I4 charger or something to charge it in the case of getting this error. Can anyone shed some light on the matter? the charger will mess up my set budget up, so I don't want to just dive into this buy.

Regards,
Kaze


----------



## kev mac (16/7/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So I've always vaped off mods running on internal batteries. Recently, I sold my istick 50, and am looking to upgrade to an RX200S. I want to be able to buy the mod and batteries (limitless coming soon already) and rely on usb charging. I don't mind the charging time, but I've seen a lot of people say that usb charging on this mod can error sometimes due to the internal voltage checker for the cells. If this is the case, I'm assuming you'd need an I4 charger or something to charge it in the case of getting this error. Can anyone shed some light on the matter? the charger will mess up my set budget up, so I don't want to just dive into this buy.
> 
> ...


I have never charged my rx-200 with the USB but I have on my God Mod 180s with out problems. I usually use my nite core dual charger.Save a little more as good deals on chargers can be found.The rx-200 is great,you'll love it.Good luck!


----------



## daniel craig (16/7/16)

You will definitely be needing the charger. I relied on charging on board but after a while I got the error and needed the charger. The charger is a great investment in any case.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/7/16)

I have an RX200s and started with the usb charging because I didn't have a 4 bay charger. I've now bought an i4 charger an I get much longer battery life from the RX. Also after doing the firmware upgrade the 'atomizer short' error stopped appearing. I'm really enjoying the device

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## dastrix550 (21/7/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> So I've always vaped off mods running on internal batteries. Recently, I sold my istick 50, and am looking to upgrade to an RX200S. I want to be able to buy the mod and batteries (limitless coming soon already) and rely on usb charging. I don't mind the charging time, but I've seen a lot of people say that usb charging on this mod can error sometimes due to the internal voltage checker for the cells. If this is the case, I'm assuming you'd need an I4 charger or something to charge it in the case of getting this error. Can anyone shed some light on the matter? the charger will mess up my set budget up, so I don't want to just dive into this buy.
> 
> ...



Love my RX200S, but after while it did not charge the batteries equally, was looking at buying a i4 charger, but Sir Vape was out of stock, so I picked up the TOMO M3. Was a bit skeptical when I opened the package, but I was pleasantly surprised and it did a perfect job on the charging. It also doubles up as a powerbank which can come in very useful. 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-tomo-m3-3-bay-charger-power-bank-features

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jebula999 (21/7/16)

I've had the RX200 and RX200S, and from my experience over 6 months is that you can charge the batteries with the USB cable. I charged mine through my PC sometimes instead of a phone charger as the mod would refuse to charge because of too much power going to it. My S7's charger seemed to charge it fine though.

I went on a trip a few weeks ago and couldn't be bothered to set up my charger again, so i charged it with the USB for around a week. I noticed the battery life getting less the more times i charged it, till the point where one charge wouldn't last a whole day. When i whipped out the 4 bay charger and charged the batteries, they almost lasted a day and a half.

I have gotten the uneven error message once, but not during the week i used the USB charging method.


So in summery, it seems fine for a temporary solution, but battery life will get shorter and it will charge very slowly.

Try rotating the batteries around after every USB charge to share the load more evenly to prevent the uneven charging error.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

